

Tell HN : SparkFun Electronics $100 Give Away Tomorrow - kqr2

Just a reminder that SparkFun's give away is tomorrow.<p>http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/news.php?id=305
======
migpwr
Why didn't anyone make something like a best bang for 100$ on sparkfun.com
guide? I'll show up to anything that's free but I'm not real sure what the
best deal is.

The Arduino starter kit?

------
sophacles
Remember, the less people you tell, the more likely you are to actually get
the discount -- its limited to only 1k people.

~~~
bockris
Exactly. Shhh!

